# Titan Trailers - experiences please. Also any trailer tips?



## kerilli (6 September 2011)

I am very very seriously considering selling my lovely 7.5 tonne lorry and swapping to a big trailer (with small living) and a big meaty 4x4 instead of my mini (which only does tiny mileage anyway, so gas-guzzler not a problem). Only looking at things that are really man enough for the job - Toyota Landcruiser Amazon, big Isuzu Trooper, or big Land Rover (had test ride in 1 at Burghley, sooo impressed with it.)
Top of my list of possible trailers at the moment is the Titan Glacier, I've seen 1 'in the flesh' and am mega-impressed with the build quality, the thought that has gone into the design, etc etc. Really nice little living at the front, fridge, hob, microwave (iirc), water tank, horse shower, lots of well-thought-out storage etc etc. The horses travel herringbone in the back, as in my lorry, and the short low rock-solid ramp, totally sealed floor, tall roof height, lightness of interior - so many things about it really wowed me.
However... (big deep breath)
I've only ever had lorries (this is my 4th) and it's only finances that are causing this, my lorry's now A1 and running fab but it has cost such a fortune to get it like that again (through no fault of my own - moral of the story, do NOT loan your lovely expensive well-maintained just-service-and-plated lorry to someone unless you're happy to spend £12k to get it back on the road - that was this year's training and competing budget, and then some, hence my lack of action this year!)
So, thoughts/advice please. Are long journeys with a trailer more tiring for the horses? for the driver? any other info hugely appreciated. Thankyou.
Columbian coffee, Burghley's finest, and the muffin of your choice (banana and toffee in Members' was particularly memorable!) to anyone who got this far!


----------



## TPO (6 September 2011)

No personal experience but when I worked in Australia everyone had gooseneck trailers and the horse's were none the worse for the travelling. The local rodeo was 1.5hrs away and the next closest campdraft was 2.5hrs with everything else much further away. 

The horses in the goosenecks travelled better than the ones in the lorry (although it wasn't a lorry like we have over here but can't find a picture of it).

Towing seemed no more tiring than driving the lorry. The goosenecks were towed with utes/traybacks so I'm not sure if having the trailer right at the back of the cab and over the tray made any difference compared to towing something that doesn't.


----------



## ThePony (6 September 2011)

Not seen the titan, but we have a trailer - OH drives it after having been used to a lorry. Ours travel v well in it and it tows beautifully, but OH struggles to feel confident having the horses 'seperate' if you see what I mean? Particularly motorway work he feels that having them seperate is worrying, and you are more prone to being wobbled by big coaches flying past. Our set up is new, safe and does the job, BUT when we have the cash, we intend to upgrade to a lorry as OH percieves it to be safer and it will save his stress and energy when driving. It is a personal thing really. Can you get one on loan/to rent for a weekend to see how you get on with it without getting rid of your lorry first?


----------



## BigRed (6 September 2011)

Have you seen how heavy they are ?  The Glacier weighs in at 1800 kilos (empty).  I have never seen one in the flesh, they certainly look smart, and I suspect they are very expensive, but you will be very limited as to what you can tow it with at that weight.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2011)

BigRed said:



			Have you seen how heavy they are ?  The Glacier weighs in at 1800 kilos (empty).  I have never seen one in the flesh, they certainly look smart, and I suspect they are very expensive, but you will be very limited as to what you can tow it with at that weight.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know... which is why there are very few towing vehicles on my list, and all are big powerful heavy beasts which can tow up to 3.5 tonnes.
I believe the Titans feel very solid and heavy on the road when towing, unlike smaller lighter trailers, which gives me lots of reassurance. but as i've never towed (other than things around the fields at home!) i'm not sure... good idea ThePony, thankyou.
TPO, i've looked into goosenecks but been told that they count as an 'articulated vehicle' in the U.K., which I guess might mean that you need an artic/HGV licence to drive one?!


----------



## TPO (6 September 2011)

No idea about UK rules although I'm pretty sure no one had any special licenses in Oz - not that that means much!


----------



## painted ponies (6 September 2011)

Sorry I cant help with the Titan but I have driven trailers a lot in the USA and drove 8hrs with out any issues and its really easy specially if the vehicle pulling is the same width as the trailer and the vehicle is big enough to pull safely (which it sounds like you may get).  I find it much easier to tow a trailer than drive a 7.5t box but that being said is that because the roads in the USA were wider and quieter, who knows.  + for trailers if you go to a show and stay overnight you just un hitch the trailer and you have a vehicle to nip to the shop or dinner in.  Being in the USA there were lots and lots of goose neck trailers they take a little more getting used to as they cut in a little and are very sensitive when reversing but they give the horses a much much smoother ride so it is worth looking into licensing.  My motto with a trailer and towing vehicle is the bigger and heavier the better!


----------



## Shipley (6 September 2011)

If you dont have a towing vehicle at the moment go for a towing lesson (not sure if you have anoyone local but we have a horse trailer towing company) and even if its not exact specs it will give you an idea. My OH is a transport manager bought a lorry as safer and didnt want me to tow but am thinking of going back to a trailer due to costs.


----------



## OneInAMillion (6 September 2011)

D travels well whether on trailer or lorry, he did a 4.5 hour journey in the trailer and stepped off at the end like he had been on there half an hour


----------



## Badders (6 September 2011)

Hi, this is Badders mum, just borrowing her identity to post!
We have had various Ifor W's and a Discovery to tow them with for many years, we've stuck with it for the relatively low running costs of the trailer, but have always had severe lorry envy, particularly when we are out competing and the weather is bad! Our seats in the disco reflect this, there is only so much mud and wet that cloth seats can take! However much we try to leave coats in the boot. Anyone can be more intelligent than me though and can buy decent covers! The disco tows the trailer very easily, but we usually only take one horse at a time anywhere. We have escaped quite a few competitions much earlier than our friends, who have had to wait to be towed off (and sometimes on!). Two of the geldings we have had travel perfectly in it, one however just couldn't stand up going around a corner no matter how slowly I crawled round, and our young mare travels well in it, but dislikes the thought and doesn't load well. We have looked at the Titans as an alternative, but they are 15k plus and it put me off. They looked the business though. I liked them a lot  Sorry I have wittered on a bit!


----------



## Badders (6 September 2011)

P.S. Don't underestimate how expensive it may be to repair a Discovery. We have had a recurring problem with the electronic handbrake on ours. Which was fine but irritating when it went wrong under warranty, but over a grand the second time it went, when the warranty had run out!


----------



## only_me (6 September 2011)

Just another thing to factor in - the heavier the trailer the more it will drink diesel  
Especially if you are considering a disco!

Dad has a disco and for the reason that on a good day not towing anything the jeep does 30mpg we went for a light but sturdy trailer - the cheval libertes


----------



## idx (6 September 2011)

No advice on Titan trailers but I appreciate your dilema!   

I would be curious to know whether running a 7.5t is much more expensive than running a big 4x4?  Dont know how you would work this out?  Having just had my yearly account I can tell you I have spent £700 at Arnold clark keeping a polo on the road - just usual servicing, no major repairs I think you would double this for a 4x4?  When I had a lorry the biggest bill for a plating was £1500 but this included a new clutch and batteries.

You have been very unlucky with your current lorry but equally you could get a 4x4 and find you get an unlucky run of bills?

Do you know anyone with a big 4x4 who could give you an idea of yearly costs?


----------



## Leg_end (6 September 2011)

I found towing to be far more stressful as I worried a lot about nasty things happening. I got a trailer cam which helped relieve my worries a bit but I feel much happier having them in a lorry TBH, esp if you are doing any motorway/dual carriageway driving or suffer with gusty winds as they really rock the unit and is v concerning. I towed an ifor 510 with a jeep Cherokee (which also tows up to 3.5t and is a fab little vehicle) so had plenty of oomph but still worried.


----------



## lucemoose (6 September 2011)

I adore the Titans, but at 10k +VAT for the smaller model it was a step too far for my finances. There are a few more older and wider (more US style? ) models knocking about for sale but they dont have all the features of the new UK builds. Was thinking about a Cheval Liberte for the herringbone aspect but IMO they appear too flimsy almost for being a diagonal transporter plus the resale value seems lower.
The Fautras oblic old style are too dark and small and again, the newer models with the summer windows are far far far too expensive .

I have just sold my 6 year old equitrek for a brill price and put a deposit in a Bateson- am not keen on forward travel or the lack of storage but they resell well and seem to hold value so hopefully in a few years can pick up a 2nd hand Fautras or Titan.

IMHO- i like towing, you learn to feel the horses through the car especially like with my ET as couldnt see them (but am getting trailer cam) and as you are used to the tow car you can easily relax in it to drive. Its great at stay away shows as you can unhitch then have a vehicle to use...


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 September 2011)

Ive always thought that a trailer will never be as smooth to travel in as a big horsebox is? All trailers must be pretty rocky for travelling, compared to a horsebox.

Also a 4x4 can be just as expensive to keep on the road, if you are unlucky.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2011)

hmmm, well, only 1 motor insurance (far cheaper to insure trailer than my lorry), my lorries have always cost at least £1.5k a year to get through plating etc (even on 'normal' years), only 1 lot of road tax... saved about £2k a year already i think.
the appeal of the Titan is the weight and solidity of it, didn't feel at all like being in an Ifor etc. 
i know it's expensive for a trailer but it's cheap compared to a lorry like mine!
OH has a Toyota Landcruiser that is built like a tank, and I think I'll prob go for 1 of those, or an Isuzu Trooper maybe... have heard too many horror stories about Land Rovers costing the earth to maintain...   
trying to get my head around towing weights etc now though, god it's confusing.


----------



## OneInAMillion (6 September 2011)

So if the Titan weighs 1800kgs you will have 1700kgs left to play with. So for two 16.2's you need to allow *at least* 1000kgs of weight, I would probably allow 1200kgs. That gives you 600kgs to play with for people/tack/rugs/food/hay/water. That should be plenty


----------



## *hic* (6 September 2011)

Please, please, please have a good go at towing before you flog the lorry and plump for a trailer! If you can't borrow a heavy trailer more locally I have a cattle trailer you can try on my Landy or on your OH's Toy. Not the same as the Titan but damned heavy at around 3.5 tonnes fully laden with haylage!

Although I do own trailers and have driven plenty I loathe towing, having horses in the back just adds to the stress I feel and having seen a couple of overturned caravans in the wind today I'm feeling even more anti the activity.

And I know my Landy is an old one but you really don't want to know what it has cost me to keep it on the road for the past couple of years Even compared to having the lorry serviced twice a year, once by the chassis main dealer and once by the converter when it's test is due. Also the lorry costs me 330 quid for insurance, the Landy is nearly 500, and the road tax on the Landy is about 50 quid higher too.


----------



## kerilli (6 September 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			So if the Titan weighs 1800kgs you will have 1700kgs left to play with. So for two 16.2's you need to allow *at least* 1000kgs of weight, I would probably allow 1200kgs. That gives you 600kgs to play with for people/tack/rugs/food/hay/water. That should be plenty 

Click to expand...

ah, right... somewhere else it said that the TOTAL 'train weight' i think it was called (towing vehicle + trailer + load) couldn't be more than 3.5tonnes, which made no sense at all... 


thanks, jemima_too, that's an immensely kind offer, may well take you up on it. have driven the Cruiser quite a bit and am happy with that.
must admit the horses' safety in the trailer is a huge consideration... the Titans have a 'roll cage' but obv i'd rather never have to use it...


----------



## DarkHorseB (6 September 2011)

To me a 7.5T lorry has to give a horse a smoother ride largely due to the cushioning they will get from travellling a few feet up rather than the 18 inches or so you get in a trailer (or the van type 3.5T - so I would include them in same category as trailer in smoothness of ride).
Travel in the back of both (ok so know you are not meant to ) and see what it feels like.
Having had both my horse is certainly less comfortable with a trailer - though he may have been ok with partition out which I would have had to try if not switched.


----------



## perfect11s (6 September 2011)

idx said:



			No advice on Titan trailers but I appreciate your dilema!   

I would be curious to know whether running a 7.5t is much more expensive than running a big 4x4?  Dont know how you would work this out?  Having just had my yearly account I can tell you I have spent £700 at Arnold clark keeping a polo on the road - just usual servicing, no major repairs I think you would double this for a 4x4?  When I had a lorry the biggest bill for a plating was £1500 but this included a new clutch and batteries.

You have been very unlucky with your current lorry but equally you could get a 4x4 and find you get an unlucky run of bills?

Do you know anyone with a big 4x4 who could give you an idea of yearly costs?
		
Click to expand...

 I think if you have a well maintained late model lorry it could be cheaper than a 4x4 to run , but its only a horse transporter so you need another vehicle to run along with it to go to work shopping etc so depending on the miles you do if its only a few each week  then running a 4x4 isnt so bad, but  start doing 100s a week and the fuel, tyres and serviceing  soon clock up to ouch teritory!!!! and if you buy a new or nearly new 4x4 then depriciation is a major cost ie £1000s a year road tax over £400  and the people who are spending upwards of £1000 each year to have a lorry tested and serviced are either running a heap or being ripped off!! maybe tyres  once and brakes once but not a huge bill year after year  sorry but there is little reason it should cost more than a big car to service....


----------



## kit279 (6 September 2011)

I think I'd go for a Jeep Cherokee if I were buying a 4x4 again - we have one that is a total workhorse of a car and every mechanic I've been to says they are a built to last.  They're up to weight as well.  I've had a lorry this summer and while that has been brilliant for taking 4 horses out and about, I don't feel any less safe towing the trailer.  The only advantage has been being able to take lots of horses out and about and make the journey worth while.  I have an Equitrek FWIW - it's an older style but very solid and the horses are great in it.


----------



## perfect11s (6 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			Yes, I know... which is why there are very few towing vehicles on my list, and all are big powerful heavy beasts which can tow up to 3.5 tonnes.
I believe the Titans feel very solid and heavy on the road when towing, unlike smaller lighter trailers, which gives me lots of reassurance. but as i've never towed (other than things around the fields at home!) i'm not sure... good idea ThePony, thankyou.
TPO, i've looked into goosenecks but been told that they count as an 'articulated vehicle' in the U.K., which I guess might mean that you need an artic/HGV licence to drive one?!
		
Click to expand...

 Im one hundred percent sure you dont need a artic licence to tow   a gooseneck so long as the tow vehicle and trailer  is less than  8200kg  combined.. there a lot of fifth wheel caravans about now!! and you only need trailer intithment or a pre 1997 car licence to tow them... and now the uk trailer law has changed to allow wider trailers I think it would be possible  to get a  small us  gooseneck horse trailer complyant 
 with uk law  that is the replacement for a lorry not a huge normal trailer swaying about behind a 4x4....


----------



## Llanali (6 September 2011)

Just a quick reply as off to bed, but do consider a shogun lwb if you choose thid route. I have a 2.8 td with chain not belt, and is fab. The super select 4wd is excellent, tow 3.3 ton or more I'm the bigger engines, and comfortable reliable drives.


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (7 September 2011)

From friends experiences down here, unless you can get an older, proven to be reliable, Land Rover stay WELL AWAY!!!  Electrics failures in all the later models seems to be a common theme. Toyota Landcruisers are the vehicle of choice here, Troopies aren't so popular due to fuel use.

As TPO said most people here have trailers, not lorries. Horses seem to travel well in them, longest trip I have done with Beau was 4 hours and apart from being a tad stiff was fine at the other end. 
Things to consider - there are different (3 I think) types of trailer suspension available, one is not very good (sorry I can't remeber names), but definetly worth looking into as standing in the trailers you can feel the difference. And make a difference to the horses. 
Might also be worth trying your horses in a trailer before you make the switch as Beau has always been 100% fine in lorries (ok only been in 2), but _can not _stand up in a straight load trailer even round the mildest of corners, and in an angle load you have to corner very carefully 

From talking to people at events, bigger trailers are better as goosenecks becasue of the weight distribution in/on the tow car. Not sure how big the trailer your looking at is.

If by fitting horses 'herringbone' you mean at an angle look and measure distances very carefully. From trailers I have seen here, even the ones that claim to fit 3 x16.2hh horses easily - they would have to be some of the most compact 16.2's I've ever met! Particularly for long trips if you want them to be able to get their heads down a bit. Most people here by a 3-horse-angle to travel 2 big horses. 

I tow with a Nissan Partol (4.2L) which has a towing capacity of 3.5ton. My trailer weigths 810kg, horse 650 kg, gear 100kg for an over night trip, and you don't really notice that it is there except up really steep hills. But I can imagine that if I put another Beau sized horse in, while I would still be legal you'd really feel it.
Friends have a deisel Patrol 4.2L Turbo Charged and tow a 3 horse angle load (no living) with 3 chunky 15.2hh, it copes but they do end up coming up long steep hills in 2nd and in very hot weather (~35C) have to becareful of over heating.

Costs - I don't know how it will compare, but in the last 9 mnths I've spent $1950AUD on car and trailer (including road tax). Car in the near furture will need about $1000SUD of work doing on it.  But I bought a car and trailer that had been very well looked after and had a fair bit of work done on them recently.


----------



## Jnhuk (7 September 2011)

kit279 said:



			I think I'd go for a Jeep Cherokee if I were buying a 4x4 again - we have one that is a total workhorse of a car and every mechanic I've been to says they are a built to last.  They're up to weight as well.  I've had a lorry this summer and while that has been brilliant for taking 4 horses out and about, I don't feel any less safe towing the trailer.  The only advantage has been being able to take lots of horses out and about and make the journey worth while.  I have an Equitrek FWIW - it's an older style but very solid and the horses are great in it.
		
Click to expand...

We towed with a Jeep Grand Cherokee for many years before deciding to get a no frills 7.5 box to run. The lorry so far is cheaper but only had it over a year. 

However, the Jeep was great to tow with two BIG horses but very expensive to keep on the road. We towed a Bateson Deuville and Equitrek trailer with it. Various electrical gizmos started to fail early on and also expensive to repair. We had continual problems with brake discs on the Jeep but I think that is a recognised weak point with them. If we were lucky we would get about 23 miles to the gallon diesel when both horses on board.

Other thing to consider is that 4x4s depreciate like lead, at least horseboxes keep some of their value.

The other thing to weigh up about horsebox vs trailer is what type of show you go to/how long for/if lots of motorway travelling. I much prefer driving my lorry especially on motorway with lorries overtaking.  I did at the time have no problems with towing in my 4x4 and enjoyed it. I had to tow a trailer recently and that made me appreciate my lorry more! 

The end result is that you'll get on with whatever you choose  

PS My horses travelled brilliantly in both so no real difference there!


----------



## wench (7 September 2011)

I think eventing with a lorry is far easier than a trailer...


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 September 2011)

Titan sounds great from what you describe! 

The only thing I can say is that we recently sold our Trooper, and can't say how we wish we never had. Selling current car soon to replace with another Trooper. Super reliable, towed out of any mud, got us to the yard easily in any snow. A proper workhorse. 
The man who bought it off us got his tractor stuck the other day and towed it out with the Trooper!

Having never had a lorry, I can't really comment on the comparison 

J&C


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 September 2011)

Just read replies, can you actually get gooseneck horse trailers over here?

I've been keeping an eye out waiting for them to come over, but not seen any yet, anyone got a link? 

J&C


----------



## kerilli (7 September 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			Just read replies, can you actually get gooseneck horse trailers over here?

I've been keeping an eye out waiting for them to come over, but not seen any yet, anyone got a link? 

J&C
		
Click to expand...

No, afaik you can't.

re: perfect11's comment: "people who are spending upwards of £1000 each year to have a lorry tested and serviced are either running a heap or being ripped off!! maybe tyres once and brakes once but not a huge bill year after year sorry but there is little reason it should cost more than a big car to service...."

mine is very far from a 'heap', it's an 04 reg Solitaire Sapphire, bought new from them a few years back, not cheap put it that way! i daren't add up what it's cost me to keep it going, i'd cry. i use an Iveco-approved dealership, i used a smaller local commercial garage before and they were even worse!


----------



## BigRed (7 September 2011)

You can forget about the Isuzu Trooper, because the good, reliable ones were the 3.1 engines, the later one's - the 3.0 engine had a serious oild starvation problem, and there was a worldwide factory recall to try and resolve the problem.  I had 4 of the older models, but wimped out at the prospect of the newer 3.0 model.  They no longer make them now.  You will find that the latest Toyota Landcruiser is a good tow vehicle but cripplingly bad on fuel.  I chose a Jeep Grand Cherokee, because you get a lot for your money and the 2.8 Mercedes engine pulls like a train, it is not the most economic vehicle, but I only have a short journey to work each day, so I am OK.


----------



## kerilli (7 September 2011)

BigRed said:



			You can forget about the Isuzu Trooper, because the good, reliable ones were the 3.1 engines, the later one's - the 3.0 engine had a serious oild starvation problem, and there was a worldwide factory recall to try and resolve the problem.  I had 4 of the older models, but wimped out at the prospect of the newer 3.0 model.  They no longer make them now.  You will find that the latest Toyota Landcruiser is a good tow vehicle but cripplingly bad on fuel.  I chose a Jeep Grand Cherokee, because you get a lot for your money and the 2.8 Mercedes engine pulls like a train, it is not the most economic vehicle, but I only have a short journey to work each day, so I am OK.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou so much for that info about the Trooper, good to hear, just the sort of thing i'd never have known.
i've been warned off the Jeep Grand Cherokee, told they're very uncomfortable, is that incorrect? I'm quite tall and get a bit crippled by certain car seats - some are fine, others give me screaming sciatica after an hour...    
fuel economy is low on my list of concerns here. seats being comfy is much higher!

any comments on the Ssanyong Rexton, apparently it has a Merc engine and gearbox... (hideously expense to repair IF they go wrong??)... i'll prob go for the Landcruiser but am just trying to keep my options slightly open.
Thankyou.


----------



## flyingfeet (7 September 2011)

I think it depends on the amount of miles you do and whether you tend to stay away

If it is only local stuff with not overnights, then a trailer is a no brainer. 

However having towed for years I really don't like going on motorways because you are so vulnerable and even the 1ton Ifor only puts a thin ally sheet between your horse and other vehicles. 

My kia Sorento did 21mpg towing and the DAF lorry does 15mpg, so you are going to gain on economy v a lorry no matter what the 4x4 (except a series III 2/4 petrol landrover (8 mpg or less!), but with your back cannot see you getting one of those!!)

I think lorry is nicer for the horses and my baggage mare appears to load better if she is going in comfort and puts up less of a fight v trailer. 

I love my lorry, most of the time! However still use the trailer for local runs and going down narrow lanes!


----------



## Princess P (7 September 2011)

We tow with a shogun, which is brill if you have a lighter trailer as it can only tow 2.8t.

I would definately NOT RECOMMEND a cheval liberte / Robinsons Requisite trailer if you went for a light weight option. We bought one brand new in 2009 and have recently received a letter saying the (wooden) floor may not be safe. Have sent it to a distributor at cheval's expense, who said the floor seems fine but as the floor is sealed with rubber on top and poly-something underneath, they can't tell for certain.

Having spent thousands two years ago on a brand new trailer (which has been used sporadically and kept pristine), I now have to decide whether to risk travelling my horse in a trailer that is probably safe but don't know for certain, or fork out around £1000 to replace the floor myself.

Rant over, sorry that's probably not very helpful, but I do feel better now!


----------



## kerilli (7 September 2011)

Princess P said:



			We tow with a shogun, which is brill if you have a lighter trailer as it can only tow 2.8t.

I would definately NOT RECOMMEND a cheval liberte / Robinsons Requisite trailer if you went for a light weight option. We bought one brand new in 2009 and have recently received a letter saying the (wooden) floor may not be safe. Have sent it to a distributor at cheval's expense, who said the floor seems fine but as the floor is sealed with rubber on top and poly-something underneath, they can't tell for certain.

Having spent thousands two years ago on a brand new trailer (which has been used sporadically and kept pristine), I now have to decide whether to risk travelling my horse in a trailer that is probably safe but don't know for certain, or fork out around £1000 to replace the floor myself.

Rant over, sorry that's probably not very helpful, but I do feel better now!
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard about the product recall, but that is absolutely shameful... if their distributor can't tell you for certain that it's safe or not, what was the point in checking it?! they should be paying for the new floor. i'd try Trading Standards.
I'm only considering a heavyweight trailer like the Titan tbh, but thanks.


----------



## birchave0 (7 September 2011)

BigRed said:



			You can forget about the Isuzu Trooper, because the good, reliable ones were the 3.1 engines, the later one's - the 3.0 engine had a serious oild starvation problem, and there was a worldwide factory recall to try and resolve the problem.  I had 4 of the older models, but wimped out at the prospect of the newer 3.0 model.  They no longer make them now.  You will find that the latest Toyota Landcruiser is a good tow vehicle but cripplingly bad on fuel.  I chose a Jeep Grand Cherokee, because you get a lot for your money and the 2.8 Mercedes engine pulls like a train, it is not the most economic vehicle, but I only have a short journey to work each day, so I am OK.
		
Click to expand...

having had 3 troopers over the last ten years, a 2.8, 3.1 and now a 3.0 we have had no problems with the 3.0 trooper.  Had this one for 7 years and although it now 10 years old it's still going and we've had no oil issues.

the recall was faulty fuel injectors, and fuel leaking into the oil in the engine.  The recall involved changing the injectors and changing the engine oil and filters.
Although a bit long in the tooth now it still tows fine and we also use it as an every day car.  The last ones being on a 55 plate so they are still around and you can still find low mileage ones, they are VERY good tow vehicles.

Isuzu now make the twin cab rodeo which is also a very good tow vehicle and nice and beefy too!


----------



## JessandCharlie (7 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			Thankyou so much for that info about the Trooper, good to hear, just the sort of thing i'd never have known.
i've been warned off the Jeep Grand Cherokee, told they're very uncomfortable, is that incorrect? I'm quite tall and get a bit crippled by certain car seats - some are fine, others give me screaming sciatica after an hour...    
fuel economy is low on my list of concerns here. seats being comfy is much higher!

any comments on the Ssanyong Rexton, apparently it has a Merc engine and gearbox... (hideously expense to repair IF they go wrong??)... i'll prob go for the Landcruiser but am just trying to keep my options slightly open.
Thankyou.
		
Click to expand...

We now have a cherokee with the merc engine. I am crippled in it after 10 minutes, and I'm only 5ft1, so you might well find it horrible. 

Tows great along the road, and better on fuel than the trooper, but we couldn't get the bloody thing to move on a flat, dry field with one horse in the trailer the other day  (It did eventually, but it took a lot of welly)

I'm told that a lot of merc parts were made in Japan, and the factory was destroyed in the earthquakes so parts are expensive and difficult to get now. Not sure if that applies to parts in the Jeep or not though 

J&C


----------



## Broodle (7 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			i've been warned off the Jeep Grand Cherokee, told they're very uncomfortable, is that incorrect? I'm quite tall and get a bit crippled by certain car seats - some are fine, others give me screaming sciatica after an hour...    

Click to expand...

I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee - 03 model - and for me it is the most comfy car ever!  I'd say it would be worth trying for yourself to see how the seats suit you personally, as one man's meat is another man's poison and all that.

The old Jeeps had some issues, but the modern ones have excellent Mercedes engines and are a really tidy piece of kit.  IMO a Jeep is the cheapest way to get a modern comfy car which will tow 3.5T.


----------



## Alibear (7 September 2011)

Towed with every make of discovery so far, automatic and manual and loved every one.
Have had to replace a gear box all done for £1K; equivalent on any of the other 4x4 was £3k apparently. 
Been down to Kent and across to the midlands etc all with my rice Richardson 10 year old trailer.
The trailer has cost me a total of £800 in that time including a full new wooden floor professionally fitted. 
It's never let me down and never not started. Doesn't care if it's stood for months on end.
However, other than the horses what else do you use your lorry for? I know most people use them for collecting hay etc and lorries have far more space for that than trailers so you need consider that to.
The titans look great it's nice to see a viable alternative to the equitreks with good build quality.
Oh and at the Kent camp every single tow car in the car park was a Disco. 
Fuel is expensive though currently costs me just into 3 figures to fill up and I get about 450 miles on that.


----------



## only_me (7 September 2011)

Ah, we have the new cheval liberte - aluminium floor and very sturdy but light, the gold aluline (sp).
Its great and very light - but very well made IMO


----------



## hellspells (7 September 2011)

In reference to the jeeps, I'm on my second.  I love them to pieces, but I won't have another.

I have never had a comfort issue with them, infact I think they are incredibly comfortable.  But the parts are ridiculously expensive when something goes on them and I just can't keep spending on them.


----------



## Leg_end (7 September 2011)

Katie_A said:



			I have a Jeep Grand Cherokee - 03 model - and for me it is the most comfy car ever!  I'd say it would be worth trying for yourself to see how the seats suit you personally, as one man's meat is another man's poison and all that.

The old Jeeps had some issues, but the modern ones have excellent Mercedes engines and are a really tidy piece of kit.  IMO a Jeep is the cheapest way to get a modern comfy car which will tow 3.5T.
		
Click to expand...


Yep I would agree they are v comfortable, both my friend and I are cripples with v bad backs and I found it really comfy and I was doing a hell of a lot of motorway driving over long distances and never ever had an issue.


----------



## now_loves_mares (7 September 2011)

I don't know anything about the Titan, but having used both a lorry and trailer for relative periods of time, I'll give my view.

Had a lorry all my horsey life. However after a couple of years break from horses it wasn't road worthy and I got so fed up waiting for my (mechanic) dad to get it back on the road, I bought a Disco and Ifor 505.

The Disco is amazing. Is now 20 years old, and albeit bits keep falling off it body-wise, it's done 150k miles, goes like stink, and has needed no more than a new clutch mechanically in the 5 years I've owned it. I also find it comfy and very easy to drive.

The trailer is also fantastic. fairly simple in design terms but very high build quality. The size compared to my Disco means that the car to tow ratio feels very very reasonable (I don't know the exact figures, but common sense tells you the better the car vs the trailer, the easier and safer you will be to tow). Interestingly though I took the trailer unladen to a weighbridge and the combination without horses or any kit weighs 3 tons. So you really shouldn't underestimate what the "train" will weigh with your horses and gear are loaded up - and make sure the car and brakes are up to the job!

Using the trailer for one horse is a piece of cake. Using it for two was a pain. They nipped at each other, so I'd have to put the headguard up and down between them all the time. 

No living in my trailer, so the car was always a tip. Stuff got easily lost, or chucked in and then filthy boots thrown on top. 

Bad weather is a nightmare with a trailer. In mine you can't tack up inside then safely unload (too much chance of saddle catching on the way out) so you'd have to do it all outside. In Scotland, this is a problem. As is fairly rubbish lighting, when doing evening clinics etc.

Personally I found it very easy to learn to tow, Dad gave me one lesson then my brother took me out to an empty university campus and made me reverse endlessly in and out of parking spaces under streetlighting, until I was pretty bl00dy competent! I don't feel scared towing at all, but you do have to keep your wits about you at higher speeds on the motorway(I feel more so than in a lorry, albeit obviously you want to pay attention all the time!), and I find it slower for most journeys than my lorry. Got to slow down going downhill to avoid snaking, and I do feel the need to protect them from bumps more in the trailer, so drive slower on country roads too.

Horses travel fine in the trailer, have done a 4 hour trip several times, but I definitely am aware of the rattling of the trailer on anything other than a smooth ribbon of road, less so with the lorry. Also potholes much worse in the trailer!

I have to say, I'm not sure I'd want to tow herringbone. If even my diddy 15.1TB stomps a bit in the trailer, you really feel the nose of the trailer come down on the tow bar. I really don't think I'd like to feel two horses stomp and kick about whilst at right angles to forward-motion of the car, particularly if there is decent camber in the road. I've no scientific evidence for that, but I don't intend to test that theory.

The one other thing that I find is that if I am driving my disco too often just as a "car", I have blonde moments when I then tow, and almost forget I have the trailer on (it tows that well!). I like the differential between "car" and "lorry". No mistaking my 3L audi with my slug of a lorry 

When all the above is (garrously) said and done, I am going back to my lorry and I can't wait. Stuff can live in it, I can tack up inside, somewhere to sleep (when OH snores too much?), smooth ride, I feel safer for the horses, probably no more expensive for me to run (given I already run two vehicles) and somewhere dry to sit with a cup of tea between classes!


----------



## perfect11s (7 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			No, afaik you can't.

re: perfect11's comment: "people who are spending upwards of £1000 each year to have a lorry tested and serviced are either running a heap or being ripped off!! maybe tyres once and brakes once but not a huge bill year after year sorry but there is little reason it should cost more than a big car to service...."

mine is very far from a 'heap', it's an 04 reg Solitaire Sapphire, bought new from them a few years back, not cheap put it that way! i daren't add up what it's cost me to keep it going, i'd cry. i use an Iveco-approved dealership, i used a smaller local commercial garage before and they were even worse!
		
Click to expand...

 sorry but I stand by my coments  !!!!  done 3 tests for friends  and my own,2x merc ategos one  needed new discs and pads £260. other one wiper blades £12, Daf lf   needed new rear marker light £10 , a heap of a M reg leyland daf a set of second hand tyres £300 and a head lamp bulb ....


----------



## Sportznight (7 September 2011)

Towing vehicle wise, you'd be hard pushed to find anything better than a Discovery.  I did extensive research last year into what to buy as a towing vehicle and really, the only answer was a Discovery.  However, IMO/E do not get a D1 (I think the newest ones are around 'S' or 'T' reg) (either the 200tdi or 300tdi), IIRC both are spring suspension and roll about and are very, very, very prone to rust.  The D2 (which I think is up to 2004) TD5, yes can have electrical problems, common fault being the "3 amigos" on the dash board (hill decent, traction control and ABS lights constantly on), for which there are several causes and ways to fix, Oh and the sun roofs can leak (look for one without a sunroof!!!)  The D3 = pile of shite   I know someone who has 2, as one is always in the shop...  The D4 however, is lovely!!  If I could afford one, I'd def have a D4!!  

I opted for the D2 and I adore it!!  Since I bought it (June 2010), I've replaced all 4 tyres, all 4 brake pads, 2 brake discs, 1 brake calliper and part of the steering arm (bit by the drop arm ball joint, but not that, forgotten what it's called lol) All of which are, IMO general wear an tear items.  However, it did succumb to the 3 amigo's in Jan/Feb, due to a massive fecking pot hole full of melt water, which screwed a wheel bearing, that in turn attacked the ABS sensor, so it had to have a new wheel hub (inclusive of bearing and sensor).  Sailed through his MOT in May though   He's the comfiest 4x4 I've ever driven (I live in the east and family are in Cornwall, so I do a few miles every now and again) and he tows like a dream!

Trailer wise, I've had both the IW 505 and 510 - hated them!  Too bouncy and rattly and too nickable!!  Now have a Bateson Deauville and it's lovely - so quiet!!  Will one day upgrade it to an Ascot.  I've seen the Titan trailers and think they are fab!!  If I were to tow one, I'd want an Landrover.  If not a Discovery, then a Range Rover.


----------



## j1ffy (8 September 2011)

When we were looking for towing vehicles, we were in a similar position in that we were replacing our small car with a 4x4.  My OH used to drive Mercedes G-wagons in the army so he was determined to get another Merc 4x4.  After doing some research, we ended up with a Mercedes ML320 - it has the same towing weight (3.5T) as a Discovery but it drives like a big car and has all the comfort and design you'd expect in a Merc.  I towed my small horse and a friend's cob and it towed very well, even up steep hills.  

On trailer comfort for horses, I took my boy on a 4 hour journey to Exmoor and he slept the whole way...I actually had to pull over to check if he was still alive as he was so quiet!!  That was in a Wessex trailer.

The other "benefit" (**ahem**) of the Merc is that it had blacked-out windows and looked like something out of a hip-hop video, so my 40yo OH could play loud music and drive around town with the window down in an attempt to be "down-with-the-kids".  I don't think anyone was fooled...


----------



## tinap (8 September 2011)

Have done 7 hour journeys with trailer & pony comes off as good as he goes on! Did stop to offer a drink on the way! 
I did tow with a disco (td5) & yes it towed well....with 1 in. Everytime I pulled 2 it broke down, & every 3 months without fail it broke down spend 8k on repairs in 5 yrs & it is now abandoned on my mother in laws drive needing yet another (3rd) gearbox!!! Needless to say I'm not repairing it anymore!!!!
Newer discos may be better but I will never have another again - when finances are better ill be getting a Toyota, they never break down!! At the mo I'm towing with either a very old, heavy on juice pajero or a very old Toyota Hi-ace van!!


----------



## miller (8 September 2011)

Have never run a 4x4 and trailer but lots of friends have and their running costs have been much higher than mine with old Betty Bedford and the newer (M plated) MAN 

Weighed it up myself when Bedford was getting on a bit andfor me it worked out far dearer in running costs overall with doing a 60mile round trip to work.

Know lots of people with 4x4's and their running costs on those alone (without using them for towing more than occasionally) are higher than my car and lorry running costs - though Bedford only cost £2k in the 15ish years I had it in MOT costs, servicing always done by local tractor engineer and no probs. MAN hasn't cost anything to MOT in the 3 years we've had it, all it has had is a new front tyre after a nail puncture and that was £115

TAX cheaper for lorry than 4x4 too


----------



## kirstyhen (8 September 2011)

Of no benefit to this thread at all, but a Pick Up and huge Gooseneck Trailer drove through my village yesterday, first one I have ever seen 'in the flesh'. Bloody massive thing!

We have an 3.1 LWB Isuzu Trooper to tow with and unfortunately after many years of loyal service it is starting to die a slow and painful death  So the hunt is on to replace it, but after trying a LR Disco yesterday I am even more upset about the Trooper dying  It just felt horrid and upright, the Trooper feels so squat and safe, I'm not sure I'll trust anything else to tow my precious ponies!

Henry always travelled better in a trailer than a Lorry, it was hated travelling him on a lorry, he always came off dripping in sweat, eyes rolling and hyper (nothing to do with how it was driven either, different drivers and even lorries had the same affect).


----------



## Cyclops (8 September 2011)

Kerilli - I think I'm based not too far from you - I have a Mercedes ML which I use to tow one of the huge Ifor Williams Trailers - the 610 - which is about the same size as the Titan - If you want you are welcome to come over and give it a try.  

I travel my mare herringbone in it - Usually only take one when I go eventing as I go on my own but have actually travelled four polo ponies in it.  I have it partitioned so there is an area at the front for changing etc (Similar size to the living area in the Titan but obviously very basis!!)  and still find plenty of room in the back to tack two up.

It would give you an idea of what it would be like to two something of a similar size to the Titan - By the way, I'm just signing up to become their Agent for the East Midlands so will be getting my own Titan when it comes off the production line!  PM me if you want to give it a try!


----------



## kerilli (8 September 2011)

Hi Cyclops, that's a great offer, thank you so much, I'll pm you.

perfect11s, i hear what you are saying but in that case i have been hugely ripped off every year, by different garages (moved 3 times while owning lorries) over about 20 years. If only I had my own tame mechanic...


----------



## ironhorse (8 September 2011)

We have a Disco 4 and Equitrek trailer - swapped from a Solitaire lorry last yr as it was lacking payload and just starting to show its age.
We regularly go to shows that are 2.5hrs away, and have been out twice this year with a 3yo that had not travelled before - on the first occasion we got stuck on the M25 and the journey took over 4hrs. He never moved and came out at the other end completely unflustered. I do think they travel well in the Equitrek altho it is a bit of a squeeze for him as it a Show Trekka M (up to 16.2) and he has had an unexpected growth spurt!
The build quality issues (catches, trim etc falling off) have mainly been an annoyance this year rather than a problem, but then we had our lorry professionally resprayed and the rust came thru again within a few months! 
As for the 'trailer with living' concept itself, well it's a convenient place to change, store show clothes, make a cuppa etc but not great if there is two of you - very cramped. In fact my rather fussy OH has reverted to sleeping in the Disco. After the luxury of heated lorry living areas, it is also very cold! The storage lockers etc are great, we seem to carry so much stuff when staying away, but the two lockers on the trailer just swallow it up!
RE the towing, the Disco is superb, takes about £90 to fill which is more than enough for the show which is 2.5hrs away. Not cheap, but cheaper than the lorry! It tows well, although you do need to keep your speed down on the motorways - no more than 60 (Yes I know this is more than quick enough but tell my OH that!) as it is a tall trailer and not as stable at speed with one horse in as say, an Ifor.
All this said, we are looking at a 3.5 tonne lorry with a decent payload (ie no frills at all) and a caravan for the future. With two of us showing, all the tack etc and two horses the current set up will be a nightmare! Just have to work a bit harder to ensure finances allow


----------



## Troggy (8 September 2011)

I am not sure if it's been mentioned but a friend has just bought a VW Touareg for towing her Equitrek (not sure of model name but the triple axle one!) and has been very impressed with how it tows and the fuel economy.

I very fond of Discoveries so am biased, I have an M reg one that's been briliant for towing and is coming up to 200,000 miles! *touch wood* My parents have the newed model Disco and it's very good at towing, you almost forget the trailer is there...

Can't help about the trailer though sorry!


----------



## now_loves_mares (8 September 2011)

Oh the other thing (or two things) I forgot to add:

Hitching up - not difficult at all but frankly it annoys me. I'm pretty good at lining up the car, but guaranteed I have to give the trailer a bit of a shove, and inevitably get muck on my breeches 

Also - definitely try your horses in a trailer. iirc you have mostly mares.? So many of them like room to spread their legs, which isn't always possible in a trailer. In a lorry you normally have the option of moving partitions to give them the space.

I agree with whoever said the TD5 is better than my Original Disco. Better lock for a start, which can be useful. But I'm impressed by the 200k version - I better get mine welded up as it's clearly got a good 50,000 miles in the engine yet 

Oh and I know you said you don't do many miles in the mini, but would it bother you that your 4*4 would always smell of horse? I commute to an office job and don't think I'd like to do that in my towing vehicle, my dry cleaning bill for my suits would be horrendous!


----------



## MrsMozart (8 September 2011)

Not read all the replies. 

I miss my lorry  I liked the space, that the horses were within easy reach, and felt safe in it.

Now have a Disco and Hugh the Huge Trailer. 

Disco, as someone else said, is expensive to maintain(!). Find yourself a friendly mechanic . I don't think about how often I fill up a week as it's over £100 each time and I find the thought depressing. 

Given the option I would go for a lorry every time. I like being able to leave my stuff in, that I can carry x people, that D and D2 have somewhere comfy to sit/eat/get warm/dry/watch telly (they're not horsey).


----------



## Sportznight (8 September 2011)

How many miles do those of you with Disco's get to the tank?  I've discovered that I get over 100miles more if I use BP or Shell, than if I use Supermarket fuel.  I now only use Tesco's if I have vouchers and try to have more than one (you can use up to 3 5p off a litre vouchers in one go), as then it's def worth it.  I can get 600+miles to a tank on 'proper' fuel and that does me for about a month...


----------



## tinap (8 September 2011)

Used to get about 550 - 600 miles out of a tank in my td5 ....if it didn't break down first


----------



## MrsMozart (8 September 2011)

Good to know re. the different fuel suppliers 

Trying to work out what mine was doing... 160 miles a day, 5 days a week, so that was 800 miles a week, plus pootling around at weekends. I think I filled up twice a week, sometimes more. It was all business mileage.

Hm.

Compared to others, that doesn't sound quite right! An eight year old diesel TDi. Motorway driving pretty much all the way.


----------



## kerilli (9 September 2011)

now_loves_mares said:



			Oh the other thing (or two things) I forgot to add:

Hitching up - not difficult at all but frankly it annoys me. I'm pretty good at lining up the car, but guaranteed I have to give the trailer a bit of a shove, and inevitably get muck on my breeches 

Also - definitely try your horses in a trailer. iirc you have mostly mares.? So many of them like room to spread their legs, which isn't always possible in a trailer. In a lorry you normally have the option of moving partitions to give them the space.

I agree with whoever said the TD5 is better than my Original Disco. Better lock for a start, which can be useful. But I'm impressed by the 200k version - I better get mine welded up as it's clearly got a good 50,000 miles in the engine yet 

Oh and I know you said you don't do many miles in the mini, but would it bother you that your 4*4 would always smell of horse? I commute to an office job and don't think I'd like to do that in my towing vehicle, my dry cleaning bill for my suits would be horrendous!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, hadn't thought of that, it probably wouldn't bother me but might bother my business clients on the odd occasion I have a meeting face-to-face! Right, good car seat covers would be an absolute must.

Hitching up - hmm, this is a concern, do you have a reversing camera? i think i'd have to have one, doubt i could move the trailer easily alone with my dodgy back!

I'm not worried about the room in the Titan, it would be the same arrangement and space as in my 7.5 tonner, herringbone, 2 horses in a 3-horse space, loads of room to tack up, for mares to travel wide if they want to etc.
MrsM, they have a small living, so space to hide from the rain, get changed (I am NEVER getting changed in the gap between 4x4 and trailer again, ugh, did enough of it as a kid when we had a Sinclair trailer!), somewhere for non-horsey family to make coffee, cook, read the paper, have a snooze etc.  oodles of space for all my stuff too, would just have to streamline it a tad for weight perhaps, i tend to take EVERYTHING in my lorry.
have been told that Ssanyong wouldn't really tow 2-horses in 1 so am back to the Landcruiser as top of my list, I think. I do very low personal mileage so really am not worried about fuel economy or lack of it...
am going to test drive one in a couple of weeks, will report back!


----------



## now_loves_mares (9 September 2011)

No I don't have a reversing camera, you get used to lining up to the wheel arches, or I gauge the top of the spare wheel on the Disco, looking in my rear view mirror (I think I compare it to the pull handles on the front of the trailer?). But sometimes I'm not quite right, and I think I'll just move the trailer instead. And even if I'm perfectly lined up, I do tend to get grease or something on me, and have to remember not to rub my hands on my jacket or something 

Some people have a mirror on the trailer looking down to the towbar, but it shouldn't really be necessary with a bit of practice. 99% of the time I get it spot on, but the time I mess up is always when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## galaxy (9 September 2011)

My Bateson came with a mirror.  My old Rice didn't have one and I coped fine, but the mirror is very useful!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (9 September 2011)

Hooking up tip - use 'leading lights' like ships coming into harbour.

So one day when you are hooked up and happy that the car & trailer are dead straight attach small 'markers' of coloured tape ( find diff colours easier) to the rear window of the car and front of the trailer.

You can either set them up so that they are in line (one above the other) or so the car one blocks sight of the trailer one. You then just line them up and reverse, only needing to hop out to see if you need to go back a bit more and with practice you can get it down to just a few minor shuffles.

In the dark this doesn't work very well but you can improvise with small torches.
Takes a bit of practice but a lot cheaper than a reversing camera!


----------



## _EVS_ (9 September 2011)

I can't commment on the titan as I havent seen one and therefore this comment may also be irrelevant but before you buy a trailer.... consider rainy days!

We had a big 3 horse lorry that we only ever took 2 horses in so when tacking up we would just open the partitions slightly to make more room and my friend and I could both happily and easily tack up without taking the horses off. God send in the rain and could hop off after classes and throw them straight back on lorry to untack.

We now have an Ifor 510 classic which we are very happy with except that to put saddles and back boots on you HAVE to unload the horses which is a pain especially in the rain and if for whatever reason you want to get tacked up a bit early (we SJ so sometimes get tacked up then head back to check ring etc and come back) it means unloading and reloading.

It sounds fussy but believe me when the English rain is hamering it its horrid!! I hope though that the titan is more roomy from your description!


----------



## kerilli (9 September 2011)

Felicity, that is BRILLIANT. gosh, tape and mirrors, and me thinking about an expensive camera. ha. 
EVS, there really is honestly loads of room in the Titan, and a triangular gap between first horse and living door, so lots of room to stand and put tack on 1st horse from that side etc. Also room beside swinging tack locker at the back, so can tack up 2nd horse from that side. 
I know exactly what you mean though because that was 1 of the problems with the 2-horse Sinclair i had yonks ago, even with a 14.2 pony in it, it was impossible to tack up etc. No way could I face going back to a little trailer, having been v spoilt with a lorry for decades, but the Titan really does seem to be a very viable alternative, rather like the Equitrek trailer but without the worries about build quality etc etc...


----------



## Llanali (9 September 2011)

Re the ssangyong rexton- I think actually have enormous tow capacity... Same as defender. Pm honey_08 as pretty sure it's her with one.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (9 September 2011)

I've got the big automatic Kia Serento which tows really well up to 3.5k.

I am also tempted to get a Titan but the price makes me suck through my teeth deeply !!!

LOL


----------



## perfect11s (10 September 2011)

wonkey_donkey said:



			I've got the big automatic Kia Serento which tows really well up to 3.5k.

I am also tempted to get a Titan but the price makes me suck through my teeth deeply !!!

LOL
		
Click to expand...

 Just curious how much  are these titan trailers ??


----------



## tinap (10 September 2011)

I've got a mirror & its the best thing I've ever bought!! I used to be able to get it near but was forever getting in & out to check but with the mirror its done in one go!! Think it was only around £20 too & dead easy to fit!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (10 September 2011)

I know I know! I just can't help it!                                             



I got the idea from Swallows and Amazons!


----------



## kerilli (10 September 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Just curious how much  are these titan trailers ??
		
Click to expand...

I think they are about £13k ish for the 2-horse herringbone with living etc, i'm not positive of price, depends on size and spec. Sounds like a lot compared to small lightweight trailers but not compared to a big heavy good-quality lorry, is how i look at it. i think they're going up against Equitrek (lots and lots of stories about them on here... general gist seems to be that if you got a good old one it is absolutely great, but there have been lots of quality issues reported with newer ones, and i won't compromise on horses' safety in that respect), and the French trailers that have living too, can't remember the name, something weird!


----------



## perfect11s (10 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			I think they are about £13k ish for the 2-horse herringbone with living etc, i'm not positive of price, depends on size and spec. Sounds like a lot compared to small lightweight trailers but not compared to a big heavy good-quality lorry, is how i look at it. i think they're going up against Equitrek (lots and lots of stories about them on here... general gist seems to be that if you got a good old one it is absolutely great, but there have been lots of quality issues reported with newer ones, and i won't compromise on horses' safety in that respect), and the French trailers that have living too, can't remember the name, something weird!
		
Click to expand...

 Ouch !!!!!    so not   a cheap alternative to a lorry by any means  esp if you compare like for like  which would be a very basic box  no luton and with day living the size of a broom cupboard  no toilet shower or much seating, then you need to buy and run a big  tow vehicle  on top say £5000 upwards  or if your going for something new or nearly new £400 road tax and depriciation  of say £2000 one service at £400 .. so £3000 ish  a year  maybe   !!!!??? not bad if you can put it though a business but for someone private ?????


----------



## SpottedCat (10 September 2011)

K you need to find a local horsebox man as your mechanic rather than using main dealers I think! I have never ever paid the kind of money you have to get a box through its test - even when I had a 1975 Bedford! I've always been closer to the sums quoted by Perfect11s (I think it was them) - I do have a handy husband who will fix some stuff for me mind you, and I know where the local cheap parts shop is and will pick up stuff myself there, but I am also lazy/busy and pay my mechanic to book the test and take the truck for me as it falls right in my busiest time of year work-wise and I just do not have the inclination to do it myself, so I pay for that! Plus he always steamcleans the engine too, which also costs. This year it only cost me £300 including the cost of the test, some parts and labour, the cleaning and him taking it to the test for me.


----------



## kerilli (10 September 2011)

SC, i used the 'local horsebox man' in Staffs and it didn't save me any money, he screwed up the power steering thing 3x running on my last Cargo (NOT FUN to drive when the power steering is intermittent, trust me, needed arms like Arnie to haul it round the corners when it suddenly went!) and the bills still stayed huge. I didn't use main dealers in Northants or in Glos when I was based there but the bills stayed huge... except for little local guy in Glos who saved me the £800 i'd been quoted to have heater sorted out, by finding that actually it was a bent wire that needed straightening so the hot/cold slidey button would work...!!! that wasn't a main dealer who gave the quote either... 
no wonder i hate lorries, could probably have bought 3 Badminton horses with what the bloody things have cost me over the years!


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 September 2011)

I can understand your frustration, I am so so lucky having my dad, and actually so are the other people who go to him as he's so honest and hard working. Shame you didn't live a good bit further north . 

I've just remembered another tip! When I was young and Mum was first learning to drive the trailer, Dad taught her by rolling out my brothers toy road mat, like this:
http://www.elc.co.uk/Big-City-Deluxe-Roadway-Rug/127812,default,pd.html

Then hitching up the Britains Land Rover and Trailer:

http://www.toyfarmers.co.uk/farmveh...-and-Ifor-Williams-Livestock-Trailer-Set.html (though I recall his was a Rice horse trailer  )

Then making her drive it all around the map, and specifically reversing it around corners! She still needed to learn how to move the steering wheel for reversing (remember Steer Right to turn left!) but it really helped and she's almost as good as me 

Happy memories


----------

